# Why Did I Buy This Vol. 1



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

This isn't a riddle or a contest, just a general question: why did I buy LM1458 ICs? What are some circuits they're used in? They're not on the parts lists for anything I'm currently working on. Does this part ring any bells for y'all?


----------



## flemming (Apr 19, 2022)

Stupid Google tricks to the rescue?





__





						site:https://www.pedalpcb.com/docs/ lm1458 - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




Says Classic '52 Fuzz or Waddle Box.





__





						site:https://aionfx.com/app/files/docs/ lm1458 - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




Shows some other possibilities.


----------



## jesuscrisp (Apr 19, 2022)

LM1458 or MC1458 are great in Zendrive, Bluesbreaker-esque pedals, tubescreamers, op amp muffs, Timmy,... 

Actually I'd just experiment with op amps whenever you have the chance.


----------



## Diynot (Apr 19, 2022)

Lowballer/Slurpee baby!


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 19, 2022)

They are in anything vintage EHX and modulating. It's a pretty common part on my bench.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## fig (Apr 19, 2022)

Just toss one in every build before putting the cover on. You never know.....

Why did I buy 100 B500Ω solder-lug pots?


----------



## jesuscrisp (Apr 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Why did I buy 100 B500Ω solder-lug pots?



"Small" run of fuzz faces or 1 knob fuzzes?


----------



## manfesto (Apr 19, 2022)

Tommy III - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Paul Cochrane Timmy V3




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## ICTRock (Apr 19, 2022)

they are the dual op-amp equivalent of the 741 ... so pretty much all the drive pedals


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 19, 2022)

@Harry Klippton - they are in the Jan Ray and also in the MXR 6band EQ.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 19, 2022)

Pick up a mdma and use it in there.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm gonna be happy I have these once I figure it out, but so far these ain't it


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 19, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I'm gonna be happy I have these once I figure it out, but so far these ain't it


Flintlock?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Flintlock?


Oooh that's probably it although I didn't get any of the other components I need for it so I'm not sure


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 19, 2022)

Do you save build docs to your computer? You could try searching for the part number locally and see if anything pops up. It's not a super rare part though—so it could be any number of things. As @Betty Wont said above, it does show up in a lot of EHX designs.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Do you save build docs to your computer? You could try searching for the part number locally and see if anything pops up. It's not a super rare part though—so it could be any number of things. As @Betty Wont said above, it does show up in a lot of EHX designs.


Yeah I always save build docs, even for stuff I'm not planning to build so I'll try that


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

The only thing that came up in my local searcg is the Madbean silverfox 🤔


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 19, 2022)

jesuscrisp said:


> "Small" run of fuzz faces or 1 knob fuzzes?


That was 500-Ohm fig bought, not 500 kilo-Ohm...

Should I get some 500-Ohm pots?


@Harry Klippton
A lot of newer clones of older circuits swap out the original 1458 in a circuit for a more modern commonly available IC, so when searching your HD's build-docs (I collect them, too!) the 1458 may not come up.

You could use the 1458 for a dual Dist+/250 build such as the Grey Channel or a Black & Tan Ross or ... make a lot of Silverfoxes...

For example:
The info's on my defunkt computer (*hopefully getting the HD back soon), but IIRC I had some BMPOA PCBs that used two 4558 chips (dual op-amp), whereas the original EHX units used a single 4558 and a 741 (single op-amp). I ran across some very opinionated comments online (where else?) about how EHX BMPOA clones won't sound right unless you have the 741, other single op-amps won't sound "right". Well I couldn't care less if it sounds like an original BMPOA or not, so long as it sounds good to my ears, nonetheless I wanted to hear for myself if there was a difference between the all 4558 path and the mixed 4558/741 (ie 4558/1458) signal path.

The BMPOA PCBs I have still use 3 op-amps in the main signal path, the leftover op-amp in the second 4558 just "filters" power, so it's not even in the signal path. I did some digging and found that the 1458 is the dual version of the 741 — finally I can build those IC Muff PCBs with the correct type of 4558/741 combination. When I can get to them. In the build queue, way back in the backlog...






😼


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> @Harry Klippton
> I ran across some very opinionated comments online (where else?)


😂

It would be pretty on brand for me to have bought em just cuz I read somewhere they're common and interchangeable too. I'm trying to work towards cataloging my stuff better (started with the pcbs). Guess I'll have to start making notes when I add something to a cart cuz obviously by the time it shows up, I've forgotten


----------



## Barry (Apr 19, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> 😂
> 
> It would be pretty on brand for me to have bought em just cuz I read somewhere they're common and interchangeable too. I'm trying to work towards cataloging my stuff better (started with the pcbs). Guess I'll have to start making notes when I add something to a cart cuz obviously by the time it shows up, I've forgotten


Must have been a deal on them somewhere, because I got a handful and no idea why either


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

Barry said:


> Must have been a deal on them somewhere, because I got a handful and no idea why either


I wish Barry, I JUST ordered em and can't remember why 🤦


----------



## Barry (Apr 19, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I wish Barry, I JUST ordered em and can't remember why 🤦


Well, if makes you feel any better, I got handfuls of lots of stuff I have no idea what I bought it for or didn't know what I was doing when I bought em


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 19, 2022)

I just received a "surprise bits box" or whatever Electronic Goldmine calls it. 

Note to self: if you get random-bits boxes, get them from PEDAL-BUILD suppliers ONLY.


----------



## Bio77 (Apr 19, 2022)

My part like this is the LM324.  I have them from a couple of different vendors and have forgotten why I ordered them.  I've had them for a few years now, so, sorry Will, you may never know


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 19, 2022)

I got in the bad habit of always ordering extras of everything with each order thinking I could just vero a ton of awesome pedals….. and now I have a huge tote bin full of stuff I have no idea what to do with. I’m sure a lot of us are in that same boat. Maybe in 20 years I’ll get around to using all these spares. 

Google said those Ic’s are good drop ins for Od 250’s did you ever plan on building some of those?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Why did I buy 100 B500Ω solder-lug pots?


Fig’s ballin over here buying 100 pots at a time! 
I’m like “should I splurge and get 5 A25K pots when o only need 3” haha


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 19, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> My part like this is the LM324.  I have them from a couple of different vendors and have forgotten why I ordered them.  I've had them for a few years now, so, sorry Will, you may never know


Mine is the 3mm photodiode that I have around 70 of because they were 90% off when my local RadioShack was closing 8 or 9 years ago. Even then I probably overpaid for them by a solid 1500-2500%


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 19, 2022)

I have easily over a thousand transistors but relatively few ICs. That's the most baffling part 🤷


----------



## Barry (Apr 19, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> My part like this is the LM324.  I have them from a couple of different vendors and have forgotten why I ordered them.  I've had them for a few years now, so, sorry Will, you may never know


got those too


----------



## blackhatboojum (Apr 19, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> This isn't a riddle or a contest, just a general question: why did I buy LM1458 ICs? What are some circuits they're used in? They're not on the parts lists for anything I'm currently working on. Does this part ring any bells for y'all?


I feel ya.  I have 4 Belling 3208s for some damn reason.  I don’t know of any diy circuits that utilize these BBDs.  I also don’t even own a pedal that has 3208s in it.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 19, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> My part like this is the LM324.  I have them from a couple of different vendors and have forgotten why I ordered them.  I've had them for a few years now, so, sorry Will, you may never know


Current Lover? Some iterations of the VFE bumblebee list it in the BOM.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 19, 2022)

fig said:


> Just toss one in every build before putting the cover on. You never know.....
> 
> Why did I buy 100 B500Ω solder-lug pots?


500 ohms... You could replace the simulcast toggle switch with that pot and add a second gain pot... Now you only need 99 other mods xD


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Apr 19, 2022)

A $120 lap steel guitar. Why? Has that itch to get a cool slide blues sound. Couldn’t resist the temptation.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 20, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I have easily over a thousand transistors but relatively few ICs. That's the most baffling part 🤷


So you have a lot of parts, but tell me, how many PCBs do you happen to have?

I'm asking for a friend...


----------



## Bobbyd67 (May 13, 2022)

Haha xD I am looking to make a EQD grey channel clone and it uses that dual opamp ,I thought it sounded familiar so I forum searched 1458 and bingo re-found this thread  !!! could it be the pedal you might have gotten The ic for ^^?


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 13, 2022)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Haha xD I am looking to make a EQD grey channel clone and it uses that dual opamp ,I thought it sounded familiar so I forum searched 1458 and bingo re-found this thread  !!! could it be the pedal you might have gotten The ic for ^^?


It is not but I appreciate that it could have been 🙃


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 18, 2022)

Hey @Bricksnbeatles I just solved this one. It's for the systech overdrive 😎


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 18, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Hey @Bricksnbeatles I just solved this one. It's for the systech overdrive 😎


Nice! 😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## HamishR (Sep 19, 2022)

I was thinking it might have been the Recycler. I think that calls for one...


----------

